# i made welcome home gifts!



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well since theyre coming home this weekend and i havent seen them for 2 weeks, i made them a lot of new toys for when they come home. i also got them a bag of dried papaya and dried pinapple because they love them.

so here's theyre welcome home gifts

this is a foraging toy i made (im moving in 2 weeks so ill be packing and theyll be in the cage longer than usual)









this toy i combined a lot of my supplies to make a toy









just something simple









another foraging toy









i bought this toy from pet value but used some of the parts and shrunk it lol









a long toy..









a horizontal toy for the side of the cage or cage corners









a button bead toy that rattles









something simple with recycled toy parts and new parts









ive made all these since theyve been at my boyfriends while i painted the room so i did them on my spare time. i really hope they like them. i put a lot of work into several of them.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They look great and im sure they will love it


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i really hope so. especially the combination toy. i put a lot of work into that one...


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

boy they are very lucky. I'm sure they will love it.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Looks like momma has missed them like crazy...they are going to love ALL the toys...you did a great job


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Those are awesome! I'm gonna steal your idea for the popsicle stick foraging toy. Beautiful work!


----------



## john424 (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm sure they'll enjoy


----------



## sissy (Sep 21, 2010)

Lucky birds!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

You were very creative! nice work. I especially like the foraging toys. Your fids will love them.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i hope so too, they come home tomorrow. i also bought like 5 pounds of dried papaya too!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I made a popsicle stick toy similar to yours but I like how you put the sticks on an angle - that works well... they'll love them, I hope they destroy all your hard work because they love them so much


----------



## Janeen (Dec 31, 2010)

How creative...I especially like the foraging toys.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ya dally likes the foraging toy. tsuka liked the shredder toy from pet value. thats all lol all that work and my tiels only like 2 lol


----------

